# tree service come-along type and load rating



## Plasmech (Oct 12, 2009)

What load rating should I be after for a tree service come-along? I'm thinking 2,000 / 4,000 doubled, or, should I go 3,000 / 6,000?

Also, does anybody use the Lug-All nylon webbing type unit or other brands of similar design? Thanks.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 12, 2009)

:monkey:come on you no thear 1/2 and 1 ton tom trees


----------



## JTinaTree (Oct 12, 2009)

Maasdam pow-r rope puller for 1/2 rope is the most common, 3/4ton capacity.
I have pulled over some pretty big trees with it.


----------



## Fireaxman (Oct 12, 2009)

JTinaTree said:


> Maasdam pow-r rope puller for 1/2 rope is the most common, 3/4ton capacity.
> I have pulled over some pretty big trees with it.



+1. What I use the most. I only got in trouble with it one time. Tried to pull a big white oak, South leaner with a lot of canopy, against a North wind. Duh. My bad. Got away with it thanks to some hard driven wedges, but it did set back on my saw during a gust of wind and things got a little dicey for a few minutes.

I also really like my 2 ton Tirfor (GripHoist), but it's heavy, more expensive, and requires more maintenance (got to keep the dirt out of it and keep it oiled). Biggest point of this post is to recomend something that travels on your rope or cable rather than the pullers that wind a cable or chain around a spool.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Oct 13, 2009)

Can always pull into a pulley system to create even more power/ distance tradeoff.

Maasdam doesn't spool, so doesn't lose leverage as the larger loaded spool near end of run is giving less a dramatic ratio of arc compaired to the input handle/lever. On the down side; time and energy is lost to a lever that you have to back and forth, rather than cycle around in a continuous direction.

Should always back up tree pulls with a wedge for extra safety and force.

Best in good wood to pull into the gunned face, and let produced hinge steer; and be another multiplier of your inputs. Another caution against pulling to side of gun; would be that you could pull too hard; and in doing so force inadvertently force more hinge on the opposite side of pull, that then could pull to wrong side after the device isn't pulling as hard (when tree comes forward some). Then, with these distance trade for power devices, you can't pull quick enough to correct; actually at that point grabbing rope by hand (without leverage gain or distance/speed loss) might be most powerfull!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 13, 2009)

This is my favorite: http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=17420&catID=239
I've been through several of the smaller ones and always end up rounding off the teeth from pulling too much weight. Although, the small ones are nice up in the tree for cabling, and they're nice for small jobs, so get one of each.
One of the tricks I learned early on is when pulling tree over, use two or three pull ropes. It make sure it goes where you want and redundency is nice when your pulling near a house or something.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 13, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> :monkey:come on you no thear 1/2 and 1 ton tom trees



ummm....huh?


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm looking at the Lug-All web strap 2-ton model. Think 2 ton is enough in all seriousness?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 21, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> ummm....huh?




Don't worry about it. When Tom speaks English it's worth hearing. When he doesn't, well, just let it go.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 21, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Don't worry about it. When Tom speaks English it's worth hearing. When he doesn't, well, just let it go.



Ha, OK. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Oct 21, 2009)

I use the 2-ton Maasdaam's, available from Home Depot or whatever box store is around you for about 40 bucks. I also have a HUGE 4-ton Maasdaam that I special ordered from the Agway I worked at as a kid. I think it was 178 bucks. The 4-ton is incredibly powerful, but it only advances one click at a time for every stroke of the lever, unlike the smaller 2-ton, which will give you 3-4 clicks with each stroke of the lever. The result is that the 4-ton takes longer and is harder on your arms, but it makes up for it in pulling power.

I dont know the exact name of the knot I use to tie the line into the hook of the hoist (come-along) but it was described to me as a "Logger's Knot" when it was taught to me. It is basically a slip knot with a couple extra wraps, and the bight accentuated to go into the hook on the hoist. You tie it about 10 ft from the hook, and pull the running end of the knot out, closing the bight, taking the slack out of the line. Then tie the knot off and click away. If tied properly, after the load is released, the knot should slip right out like a slip knot.

I have not used the Maasdaam continuos-rope-puller, but I have been tempted to get one for a long time.

T


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Oct 21, 2009)

Apparently the Logger's Knot is more commonly referred to as a Trucker's Hitch... And now I Know.


----------



## Husky Joe (Dec 20, 2014)

My Maasdam Rope Puller just got here and I'm anxious to put it to use. I bought the recommended 120' rope with it. The puller has a swivel end hook. I'm wondering about terminal tackle and knots. If falling a tree, should I run a rope or chain around the tree I'm using for leverage and attach the swivel end to that? I'd like to use a swivel end hook on the rope too. What knot is best for attaching the hook? Thanks for any help---just trying to be safe!


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Dec 20, 2014)

If you need more pull than the maasdam has use a couple pullies to get a 3-1 advantage.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Dec 20, 2014)

Make sure you keep a little tension on the tail of the rope coming out of the puller or it might try to slip some.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Dec 20, 2014)

I double a rope around my anchor point and use a sheet bend. Then I clip the hook into the ropes.


----------



## Husky Joe (Dec 21, 2014)

> keep a little tension on the tail of the rope coming out of the puller or it might try to slip some.


Thanks---I was test driving it in the kitchen and that's what it was doing. With some tension, it seemed to grab or dig in. I'll check out the sheet bend---I have some HD rope to wrap around the anchor tree. So many knots! I'm good with a few fishing knots but haven't done much with rope. When I boated, I think the only knot I used was the cleat knot.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Dec 21, 2014)

+1 on the masdaam slipping from time to time. Honestly, anytime I use any M A system I set up a progress capture.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Dec 21, 2014)

I use several pullers including the big Massadam and the rope puller (Always wondered why there wasn't a tail end capture on the rope puller), but when I need a real power pull I use my chain come a long.
http://www.amazon.com/Come-Along-Hand-Power-Units-comealong/dp/B002JFVL7A
I stick a pipe cheater over the handle and use it to pull stumps. Mine is a little bigger than the one in the ad and I have 16 and 30 foot lengths of chain to use with it when needed, The links are different than most chain.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Dec 21, 2014)

A sheet bend is just a bowline at the ends of a rope. It holds without slipping and is really easy to untie.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Dec 21, 2014)

I generally set up a pulley on a vt for my rope capture. That way when there is movement the guy can pull the tail end of the line for 3-1 advantage. I don't know if that makes since. I can try and take a picture if anyone cares to see.


----------



## Husky Joe (Dec 24, 2014)

Any recommendations on a progress capture? Nothing fancy---I'm just a backyard lumberjack. I like Bailey's but I'm on the right coast. My last order took 11 or 12 days to get here.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Dec 24, 2014)

It can be as simple as a long loop runner, biner and prussik cord, or even just a length of rope tied to your anchor point and then out to a blakes hitch.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Dec 25, 2014)

If you set up a capture on the main line before the puller it should be as strong as the pulling line. If the capture is on the tail it can be made of smaller stuff.


----------



## RajElectric (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm another one for the maasdam rope puller, it's a great insurance policy! Easy to use for inexperienced ground help.


----------

